# What type of License do you need for pepper spray?



## CodeBlue1970 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a female friend that wants to carry pepper spray. What type of license is needed for it? I know she has a LTC class A is that good enough?


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thats more than enough, she is good to go


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Yep, good to go. The bare minimum is a FID Restricted.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

As TacOps stated the bare minimum is FID restricted which in only $25 and good forever. V. the $100 and good for only six years on the Class A ALP.

So she really should just take a class on personal protection with a firearm and start carrying as Wolfman suggested. She has the best license she can get.


----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

before you start telling her to carry make sure its a class a ALP and not restricted


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

She must posses a class "1" culinary license...license to dispense a spicy condiment.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'll take some Grey pupon!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm with Wolfman...there are too many people who can fight through pepper spray (myself included)...a legal knife or firearm is a better suggestion. Keys work well too.


----------



## Defense1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Having pepper spray is better than nothing, but a firearm would be a better self-defense tool. As always, make sure she gets quality training and range time. Good luck.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Class A LTC does it where I live. Double check with your local PD to be sure but I would say she is good to go.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Anyone know if pepper spray pistols are prohibited in MA?



http://www.life-act.com/


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Wolfman,It reminds me of a squirt gun filled with OC.


----------



## bikecop34 (Jul 15, 2004)

While she's at it, have her check with her local PD about R.A.D (Rape Aggression Defense) classes. Often they're free to residents. The classes teach women basic self-defense regardless of size, fitness level, age, etc. One thing that hasn't been mention yet is that any weapon you attempt to use for self-defense, can be taken away and used against you. R.A.D teaches you to use your personal weapons...hands, feet, and brain...not to mention it builds self-confidence and awareness. <End of advertisement> </IMG>


----------

